# Mit Pfadwerkzeug ganze Form erstellen (mit Leerpunkten)



## ev0lst (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin gerade dabei einige Grafiken von Pixelgrafiken zu Vektorgrafiken zu konvertieren. Dabei ging es bisher ganz gut, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit 

Ich zeichne gerade in Photoshop mit dem Pfadwerkzeug alles nach...
Aber es gibt auch Objekte, die ein Loch bzw. Freiraum besitzen. (siehe Datei)

Wie kann ich es machen, dass dieser Bereich beim einfärben, bzw. Rendern immer weiß (leer) bleibt?

Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo. 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, brauchst du den Zeichenstift in der Optionsleiste nur auf "Vom Formbereich subtrahieren" umstellen und den Freiraum nachzeichnen.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ev0lst (3. Juli 2007)

Super, danke für den Tipp. Das wars 

Noch etwas. Wie kann ich es nun machen, dass ich immer beim Rendern (will es als EPS abspeichern... gut?) die richtige Farbe genutzt wird zum einfärben? Wenn ich der Ebene nun eine Farbe zuordne, ist es ja nur eine Pixelebene.

Danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Juli 2007)

Ich versteh das ganze mit dem Rendern nicht. Könntest du eventuell genauer beschreiben was du machen willst?


Alex


----------

